# Viper 5901



## jacknichols5 (Jan 21, 2009)

I purchased a 5901 system with glass break, tilt sensor, battery back-up, and two tamper switches one to protect the rear tool box and one to protect the lockable gas fill door. My truck is a 2008 ford f250 v-10 gas super duty 4wd, w manuel transmission. The truck has auto door locks, but no oem keyless entry. It does not have the chip key, and no security system. I need to get this system installed by a professional and the first person I talked to said I need a dei 689 neutral safety moduel which makes sense and a remote start moduel, that does not make sense. I would like to pay a fair instalation fee but I don't want to be taken advantage. I need a little schooling so I can discuss this with the pros-can any one help me with my schooling


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah the unit has a remote starter built in, now I do know that some places charge for the extra stuff that is sometimes needed like the neutral safety switch bypass. 

This also has remote lock features, and being its a high end unit I see no reason there would be a charge for anything more. Some places will charge for an interface module witch is sometimes needed to make the remote locks work(not yours). DEI units always have the negative or positive sensing wires/module.

Seeing as this unit has so many features you really want to make sure that who ever does the install knows what they are doing.......... Also that they make sure everything works together as there are so many features being used here. Most DEI dealers have a MECP certified technician or they them selfs are. If you have a bad feeling about it, then shop around. Go to another shop, ask other people what they think of this shop/tech. A little foot work up front will save you head aches in the rear........:laugh:

Need more just ask, and Welcome to the forums!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

<---------MECP Master Certified!!!! weeeeeeeee


----------



## jacknichols5 (Jan 21, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> Yeah the unit has a remote starter built in, now I do know that some places charge for the extra stuff that is sometimes needed like the neutral safety switch bypass.
> 
> This also has remote lock features, and being its a high end unit I see no reason there would be a charge for anything more. Some places will charge for an interface module witch is sometimes needed to make the remote locks work(not yours). DEI units always have the negative or positive sensing wires/module.
> 
> ...


----------



## jacknichols5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help, you have given me the help I needed. I will find a certified insaller and I will purchase a neutral bypass mod. I will notify you of the results, thanks again


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Curle,
Did you tell them about the Lego's?



> Thanks for the help, you have given me the help I needed. I will find a certified insaller and I will purchase a neutral bypass mod. I will notify you of the results, thanks again


 Glade to be of help to you(why we are here) post back! Also Curle may know a installer in your neighborhood if you give him a location.....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah..Make sure they use the Lego's bypass module for the tool box.


----------



## jacknichols5 (Jan 21, 2009)

hi guys, i live in the sacramento area and what the heck is a lego's bypass moduel for the tool box?

and thanks for my schooling!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

It's just a joke..............


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

haha ....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Ali Saenz Omars Mobile Alarms Sacramento, California, 916-670-2229 
Charlee Cheung Inspire Motorsports Sacramento, California, 916-456-6336 
Corey Greer Cellular Phone Installations, Inc. Sacramento, California, 916-334-8088 
Mark McGuire Totally Wireless GPS Sacramento, California, 805-584-0266
Neil Kostka Rolling Audio Sacramento, California, 916-565-0100 
Randy Dashiell The Good Guys Sacramento, California, 916-984-2032 Ext 373 
Ryan Bradley Mobile Innovations Sacramento, California, 916-801-2923


----------



## jacknichols5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the help you guys, I have an appoitment with rolline audio next week!!!! oh the legos switch-i went to the legos website and found electronic switches for their systems, boy did you guys have me going-hook line and sinker


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

We always are looking for a new way to an old ideal, one day my old boss told me about a way to hook up the cigarette lighter to the starter wire. I forget now how we did it (wired it)but the lighter had to be in and pushed in all the way for the system to start, the guy had the lighter hooked to a quick release on his key chain.If he ever lost it, all he did was barrow another persons lighter to start the car. No alarm system, just a cigarette lighter bypass unit.
Glade you enjoyed the laugh Jack!!! Curle is the one who reminded me to always keep my sense of humor close...........


----------

